# puppy underbite



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Sorry--I don't know a thing, but I'm sure some of the members here will be chiming in with ideas


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

An underbite is a disqualifying fault in a showdog but doesn't stop a dog from having a totally normal and healthy life.I have seen puppies with underbite/overbite,grow normal adult bite.I wouldn't worry about this if you're going to neuter him but if you want to show him,I would get a different puppy.


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

It depends on the degree of the underbite. Sometimes if the jaw is so misaligned it can cause teeth to penetrate the soft flesh inside the mouth. In those cases the teeth can be pulled.


----------



## ronkeever (Apr 18, 2007)

I would guess she now has a 1/8" offset. They lower ("K9's") fall in front on the upper K9's. Not going to show the dog or breed but not sure of the $'s this will cost me in the future. The breeder has agreed to exchange or refund the $'s. Not sure what to do. As stated the balance of the pup is excellent.


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

ronkeever said:


> I would guess she now has a 1/8" offset. They lower ("K9's") fall in front on the upper K9's. Not going to show the dog or breed but not sure of the $'s this will cost me in the future. The breeder has agreed to exchange or refund the $'s. Not sure what to do. As stated the balance of the pup is excellent.


 
What does your vet say?


----------



## ronkeever (Apr 18, 2007)

The vet said return her. We have used him for 10 yrs with Brooster. Not lead us wrong yet...


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

DO not return her, that's crazy- it makes no difference if she is not a show dog. Poor pup!


----------



## ronkeever (Apr 18, 2007)

I agree but if it going to cost me a fortune going forward I need to. Why do you say to keep her. Besides "poor puppy"


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I don't see why it'd cost anything. Lots of dogs have under bites- it's pretty common in GRs- I have seen one in most BYB litters I have looked at. It's also the norm in some breeds, like Boxers. They don't have any troubles. If she was bought to show, then I'd see returning, otherwise I can't imagine, but that's just me.


----------



## Goldenhugs (Feb 28, 2007)

Does the puppy have an otherwise good temperament/personality? I think underbites are quite common in Golden litters. If you love him, it would only make sense to keep him. If you dont like the personality of the puppy or something, that is different. I have never known of an underbite to develop into something serious. I just cant imagine returning one for that reason unless i was going to be passing down those genetics for some reason.  Good luck


----------



## ronkeever (Apr 18, 2007)

appreciate your thoughts. have a good night


----------



## ronkeever (Apr 18, 2007)

Any more info on the underbite issue. Need all the help I can get to make this decision. Wife is already attached to the dog and I am fighting my affection.
Does anyone have pics of older dogs with underbite? Do they look different?


----------



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

One of the labs I fostered this past winter had an underbite . She was 6 yrs old and you couldnt even tell it when her mouth was closed. It didnt bother her at all. She could eat and chew on bones and it didnt seem to phase her a bit. 

Good luck but if its only an 1/8" of inch why does your vet say return the pup? does he not think it may correct itself or get better when the pup gets older? The lady i foster for had a pup that had either a underbite or overbite cant remeber which and as he got older he still had it but it wasnt nearly as bad as it was when he was a pup and again it didnt phase him once bit. He was sold as a pet though since he couldnt be shown or bred.


----------



## ronkeever (Apr 18, 2007)

thanks for the help.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I had a Shih Tzu that had a very prominant underbite. It was kind of cute. He lived to be almost 17 years with no problems.


----------



## ronkeever (Apr 18, 2007)

My biggest concern is this GR starting to look like a bulldog. I spoke to several vets today who say this could get worse with age. Do not mean to be cruel but I want a nice looking GR whether I show her or not. Sorry, please help more.


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

I went back and read this thread a few times. Did you say how old the puppy is? I apologize if you did. If your puppy still has puppy teeth, there is no way to tell what the adult teeth will look like. A slight under or over bite will have no effect on the outward appearance of your puppy. If your not breeding or showing, I can't imagine why you would be concerned. In addition, the shape of your puppy's jaw will contine to change until it is at least a year old.


----------



## Sheri (Mar 20, 2007)

I had a german shepard that had a underbite. He lived along time. If your not using your dog for a show dog, then I dont see what the problem is. The most that will happen is a dental bill that will shave the teeth so they do not dig into the gums, then the teeth will be capped. If you return the pup to the breeder usually they will put them to sleep. Thats what the breeder was going to do with my shepard,so we kept him, and just paid the dental bill. This was our second shepard that had a under bite. The first shepard we tried braces. Looked really funny, cost alot but wasnt as effective as shaving the teeth down and caping them.

The only difference between a dog with a over or underbite is the fact of they have a bit more difficulty picking up something off the ground... As well.


----------



## Sheri (Mar 20, 2007)

Our shepard lived til he was 12 with the over/underbite and you coudlnt even tell. For a vet to tell you, honestly i dont care what vet to say a dogs underbite/over bite will get worse through age is terrible. A vet can not perdict it due to the baby teeth. If you want me to send you a pcitre of our shepard who had the over/underbite email me and I will send you the picture [email protected]


----------



## Goldenhugs (Feb 28, 2007)

It seems to me that you are too focused on the LOOK of this puppy and not the overall picture. Is she a sweet puppy? Smart? Picking up your families schedule good? Why would you try to hold your feelings back for this sweet Golden puppy because of an underbite?? Good luck with your decision. Im sorry if ive lost the sincerity of your posts, but what are you really looking for in a puppy? Sounds like an over-zealous vet to me...


----------



## ronkeever (Apr 18, 2007)

We love the dog but I guess have gotten scared by the vet. As long as the dog looks like a GR and does not have teeth showing all the time I am fine. From what I have learned there is not concern with the dog's health going forward. Have you had experience with this type of thing. We have not looked at dogs for almost 10 years so we do not know exactly what we should be looking for. The dog gets along with our 10 year old male, is smart, has a character, and is very out going. It is just the teeth thing that concerns us.


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

Well, if it were me I would keep her seeing that I wasn't going to show her. Thats the only time you would have to worry about under or overbite. If it isn't severe (and from what you say it isn't) then it shouldn't cost you anything. If you returned the pup do you know what they would do with her? Good vet that you trust or not ------ its a matter of the heart

Jazzys Mom


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

Excerpt from Oprah:
Then, Oprah spotted another pup that she couldn't resist—in spite of a slight imperfection. "We almost passed this cutie pie over, but she grabbed a hold of my heart and wouldn't let go," Oprah says. "I don't like eliminating her just because she has a little underbite. What is that, discrimination? The underbite is cute!"

Jazzys Mom


----------



## Baileysmom (Aug 5, 2006)

My Bailey had an underbite as a puppy, but once his adult teeth came in, he doesn't. His teeth are straight and pretty! You never know. Our vet didn't discourage us from keeping him at all. He actually told me that Bailey reminded him of his golden and he had an underbite! Obviously he didn't return him!


----------



## john72kcc (Mar 19, 2007)

*If the dog can eat corn on the cob through a picket fence then it is a problem, LOL. Other than that, I would not worry about it.*


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

If you are really concerned, can you post a picture here? There are some breeders and other very informative people here that have experienced everything. Maybe they can calm your nerves by giving you an opinion. 

My cousin ended up saving a dog that was going to be culled as puppy because of a "deformed" jaw - I forget the details. Now this dog cannot eat normally. With tender loving care, she has had this dog for a couple years, and it has a very happy life - plays at the beach, etc. It sounds like your dogs problem is just cosmetic.


----------



## ronkeever (Apr 18, 2007)

I will try to insert a pic. Thanks for the words of encouragement to all. How do I insert a pic?


----------



## Sheri (Mar 20, 2007)

My current german shepard has a underbite. Scooter is 1 year old, and she is great. No health problems or anything. She eats great, plays great. Sometimes it takes her a few tries to pick up a specific toy but she trys and after a few tries she gets it. As long as you encourage the pup and work with her/him all will be fine.


----------



## Pilotsmom (Feb 2, 2007)

*Pilot had an underbite too.... it is no big deal...*

I wouldn't consider your puppy to be "defective". 

If you want a show dog, consider getting a second puppy who is certified to whatever standard you are looking for. If this is a family pet.... love her anyway. It is not a big deal.

On our first visit to our trusted vet... he told us that Pilot (now no longer with us... read about it at the Rainbow Bridge section...) had an underbite. He said it was no big deal... not a health concern.. He jokingly said that if it really worried me, there are actually vet dentists that will put braces on her. Yeah, like I was gonna do that. He put my mind to ease... I would have never known it had he not pointed it out. I could hardly tell. I had no plans to show Pilot, nor will do I for Gracie. It is too time consuming for me. 

I doubt very seriously that this will be a costly issue in the future. I have another puppy now (Gracie, who apparently doesn't have an underbite...) whom we absolutely adore, but I'd give anything to have Pilot back despite her "flaw". I'd never have Gracie if we hadn't lost Pilot, but I wish I had both of them now.

Julie





ronkeever said:


> We love the dog but I guess have gotten scared by the vet. As long as the dog looks like a GR and does not have teeth showing all the time I am fine. From what I have learned there is not concern with the dog's health going forward. Have you had experience with this type of thing. We have not looked at dogs for almost 10 years so we do not know exactly what we should be looking for. The dog gets along with our 10 year old male, is smart, has a character, and is very out going. It is just the teeth thing that concerns us.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Tucker's teeth aren't straight on the bottom, but look at how beautiful he is anyway?

If the pup can still eat fine, and isn't in any discomfort, should anything else matter? 

My friend had a dog, with NO bottom teeth, and its tongue hung out constantly, we thought it was the cutest thing ever.

 Just a thought. Don't worry too much about looks.

If your Golden goes blind, loses its tail and goes bald, then maybe be concerned


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

ronkeever said:


> My biggest concern is this GR starting to look like a bulldog. I spoke to several vets today who say this could get worse with age. Do not mean to be cruel but I want a nice looking GR whether I show her or not. Sorry, please help more.


Lord, I hope you aren't in an accident and end up with some disfigurement.....cause maybe your wife "doesn't mean to be cruel but wants a nice looking husband." Jeez.


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

Jazzy's bottom teeth look just like Tuckers and I think they both are beautiful! Goldens (or most of them anyway) have dropped incisors. This comes from years and years of breeding. It was explained to me at one time and I cannot explain it right. Ok, you breeders out there, explain this. It has absolutely NOTHING to do with the looks of the dog or the dogs ability to function normally in life. ALL of my Goldens have had dropped incisors ---- one lived to be 13 1/2 and no ever said anything about his looks. I showed him and he was gorgeous!

Look at it this was ----- what if you had been blessed with a child that was born without arms as some of the Thalamide (a drug that used to be given to pregnant women for morning sickness) babies were? Would you love it any less just because it didn't have arms????? I would certainly hope not! I know if my Jazzy or my SunnyRose had an underbite like a bulldog I would love them just the same. Love your furbaby even if she isn't perfect. Are you perfect??

Jazzys Mom


----------



## Ant (Feb 25, 2007)

lgnutah said:


> Lord, I hope you aren't in an accident and end up with some disfigurement.....cause maybe your wife "doesn't mean to be cruel but wants a nice looking husband." Jeez.


Well said :rockon:


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

It's a good thing humans aren't dumped in this house for being less than physically perfect. I have a horrible bite, my gf is deaf and blind in one eye, and my room-mate's got something wrong with him, I'm sure LOL

I do understand wanting a show dog, but it sounds like this dog is your pet. And I can tell that if my new show pup I am buying had a bad bite I'd be very upset I couldn't show him but it would never change my feelings about him!!


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

I'm afraid to know what he'd do with Tucker.

Tucker chewed all the beautiful fur off his tail. Yep.... he's got a Lab tail now.

He also started on his butt featherings...lol. Golden Retriever front end, Yellow Lab back end!


----------



## ronkeever (Apr 18, 2007)

OK, now that everyone has established, or assumed, that I am a wicked, non caring, cold hearted, animal hater and so forth........
We kept Pearl and love her as we had in the past since we picked her up. My only concern was her health and having visions of a golden looking like a bore hog.
With the input and knowledge that some of you have shared I realize this will not be the case.
Never wanted a show dog or I would have paid the $2M they wanted for one.
We have a pet that has BIG shoes to fill when her big brother Brooster is gone. Brooster is not perfect either but has set the bar VERY high for the next pet.
Thanks again for all the help.
Children with out arms, your personal dental conditions,accidents and disfigurments............Come on guys. Give an inquisitive owner a break.


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

ronkeever said:


> OK, now that everyone has established, or assumed, that I am a wicked, non caring, cold hearted, animal hater and so forth........
> We kept Pearl and love her as we had in the past since we picked her up. My only concern was her health and having visions of a golden looking like a bore hog.
> With the input and knowledge that some of you have shared I realize this will not be the case.
> Never wanted a show dog or I would have paid the $2M they wanted for one.
> ...


I am very gald you have decided to keep your Pearl (my Jazzys middle name by the way). I don't think anyone here meant anything by the comparasions given - I know I certainly didn't. We were just trying to relate that looks are only a small part of dog ownership. I'm sure you were mainly concerned for Pearl's health and the asthetics were secondary.

BTW ---- waht exactly does a bore hog look like?: 

Jazzys Mom


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

I think you made the right decision and you will not regret it!
Any pictures of yr new baby?!we would love to see some.
Remember, a bite can still change !.


----------



## Sheri (Mar 20, 2007)

Glad to hear you kept pearl. Im sure the teeth will not be an issue once she grows up abit.


----------



## ronkeever (Apr 18, 2007)

I am not savy enough with this site to post pics. But if some of you have the time to give me some instructions I would love to send you Pearl and Brooster pics. Tell me how??


----------



## Sheri (Mar 20, 2007)

If you click on go advanced when your writing your post there is a paper clip in the top row you click on. A pop up will come up where you can click browse and find your picture on your computer then select ok, and you should be good to go. Some pictures are to big for the site so you might have to make them smaller before uploading them.


----------



## Rachel's Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

*if..*



ronkeever said:


> I am not savy enough with this site to post pics. But if some of you have the time to give me some instructions I would love to send you Pearl and Brooster pics. Tell me how??


if you want to email them to me, I can size them for you and post them...


----------



## ronkeever (Apr 18, 2007)

Rachel where can I finds the pics?? Sorry to be so slow....


----------



## ronkeever (Apr 18, 2007)

how can I get a pic of Broo and Pearl on my mails as yours...


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

Ronkeever,

Go to the very top of the page and you will see *USER CP* at the left. Click on that. That is your user control panel. On the left you will see *EDIT AVATAR.* Click on that and follow the instruction it gives you. I think you can just browse to a pic on your computer so its really pretty easy. That will put the picture you want up on the left of all your posts

Jazzys Mom


----------



## ronkeever (Apr 18, 2007)

OK, thanks to all there should be a pic of Pearl on my mail. Here is the little girl you all have been hearing about. Thanks again for all the help.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

She is adorable!


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

Awwwww, what a cutie! Now you have to post more pics of her! 

Jazzys Mom


----------



## ronkeever (Apr 18, 2007)

Pearl is just 11 weeks old. Thus far there is no problems with the teeth. In fact I have felt them several times....ouch!


----------

